# Winchester Super X2 Review



## dropanchor

So far i cant find much bad press on the Winchester Super X2 I was looking for some opinions.For the money is it worth it?


----------



## Austin Bachmeier

Yes if it fits you. I just got rid of my second one and while I've had no problems whatsoever with either X2 i've owned they just didn't fit me, But the new Xtrema I bought does.  x2's are awesome shotguns though.


----------



## Doug Panchot

I have heard nothing but good things about the x2. Like Austin said, if it fits you there shouldn't be any problem with it.


----------



## DuckBuster

I've been duck and goose hunting with one for the last three years... I'll NEVER shoot anything else! I've found it does shoot better patterns with Winchester Supreme ammo than anything else. I let a couple of my buddies shoot iy one day, they both owned one by the end of the week. Good Luck!

"BRING 'EM CLOSE AND KILL 'EM ALL"


----------



## dropanchor

Thanks guys, looks like I found my new gun. :sniper:


----------



## ksdog

Just got my 3.5" super X2 yesterday and shot 50 rounds. I was very nervous buying it as I never shot one before and have read all the good posts. I love it. Smooth, points well and even cycled the light 7/8 loads flawlessly even though the manual says 1 1/8 or larger. Be interested in learning more about the Washburn, ND. could you pm me ?


----------



## GooseBuster3

Well I broke down and got one for myelf. I got the Shadowgrass Dura coating camo on mine, so now it's on to the skeet range!!


----------



## Austin Bachmeier

WTG GB, You'll love it this season. What were you shooting before??


----------



## GooseBuster3

I was shooting the POS Benilli NOVA, man Im a glad I can use that as my back up gun now!! The first bird I hit wih my new gun will be a relief from me short strocking my Nova. I managed to short stroke my nove at least 15 times a hunt. It got really frustrating, ask Jed, Decoyer or Hustad they know when im swearing it was due to myself short storking the Nova. 
Like I say in with the new and out with the BAD!


----------



## Austin Bachmeier

Haha, Autos are soo much easier... Wait till you see your second shot percentages go up about 50%, you'll be amazed. I wish I could have one of each of the new ones, but then Life'd be to great. Ill use the H&K SBE I just picked up for this season I guess. Still would love to have an Xtrema and an X2 to sit beside it.


----------



## Dave K.

This gun is a smooth shooter. I use mine for everything. Just got to keep the backbore clean if your hunting in dry and dusty conditions or it could slow the cycle and maybe cause a jam up( it happened one time). Otherwise I think it's hard to beat, plus it's rugged.


----------



## bwilson

Ga hunter looking to buy a Winchester super x, Remington 11-87, or equivalent Browning. Any suggestions? Also, which barrel length - 26" or 28"? I will be using it for duck and dove.

Thanks


----------



## hurst1401

Hello to all,
I have an Winchester Super X2 Magnum 3 1/2" for sale. Is has a 28" barrel and is factory painted in the shadow grass pattern. It has seen only one season and is in Excellent/new condition. The box and choke tubes were lost in my last move so I am reducing the price. Don't miss out on this excellent Shotgun. I will ship any where in the lower 48. Asking 550.00$ paid 998.00$ Thanks so much. JEH [email protected]


----------

